
A Parallel-Hierarchical Model for Machine Comprehension on Sparse Data - evc123
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.08884
======
irickt
Strange. The paper says the "Parallel-Hierarchical model, using Keras
framework, is available on Github" but the link in the footnote is
[http://www.hiddenwebsite.com](http://www.hiddenwebsite.com)

